# Mazzer Super Jolly vs Eureka mdx



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I could do with some help in making a decision on my first grinder:

Mazzer Super Jolly - £160 (in good condition, no hopper)

or

Eureka Mdx - £30-50 (looks like it needs a really good clean, possibly new burrs etc)

Either be paired with a Gaggia Classic.

Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

There's also something really appealing about a Mignon (size wise and that it's doserless), but I'm struggling to find one in my price range


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

luke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I could do with some help in making a decision on my first grinder:
> 
> ...


Well if it is working that is a great price for an MDX and to be honest you are really going to need to clean any 2nd hand grinder and possibly replace the burrs. Both are an upgrade on the Mignon.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I have very little info on the MDX (the photo looks like it's been taken on a scrap yard!) but I've been told that it's working and just needs a clean


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Well maybe that's my decision made, the mazzer has gone...

Feel like I might have let a good deal slip there


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Mazzers have been going for cheaper lately on the for sale section so keep a look out, i recently picked one up for £140 and others have got them for £120.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Cheers Kyle, I've been following your Mazzer refurb - it's looking great.

I'm on the forum everyday keeping an eye out for what's on sale. I'm completely new to this so I'm starting off with a classic (which needs some TLC) and I'm picking up an MC2 tomorrow. I'm still keeping my eye on a few Mazzers on ebay though


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

luke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I could do with some help in making a decision on my first grinder:
> 
> ...


Where are you searching for these? I'm looking for a grinder myself.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I've got an MDX and it's a great grinder - new burrs only £20 and it is a very solid bit of kit.

buy both and see which one you prefer and sell the other?


----------

